# Potential arson near Rogue W&S



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes, the locals apparently caught him and tied him to a tree until LE showed. He made a visit to the hospital before the jail for injuries sustained during a "fall". Love it, some fine S.O. justice


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Fall eh.........slipped on a bar of soap would be the standard answer for the three that apprehended the low-life.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Dangerfield said:


> Fall eh.........slipped on a bar of soap would be the standard answer for the three that apoprehended the low-life.


I know everybody is but we are particularly jumpy after the Almeda fire here which was deliberately set. I'm sure they were just explaining the dangers and consequences of playing with fire


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

As far as I'm concerned, the "consequence" is being set on fire...
Too cruel???


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

blueotter said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the "consequence" is being set on fire...
> Too cruel???


There are some red ant hills around these parts. Wouldn't want to chance another fire introducing this degen to consequences. Heard somewhere those ants love honey


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Medford Mail Tribune article in today's (7/28) paper. "Residents tell of subduing suspected arsonist" by Buffy Pollock


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

hysideguy67 said:


> Medford Mail Tribune article in today's (7/28) paper. "Residents tell of subduing suspected arsonist" by Buffy Pollock


Two fires that happened in that valley started by homeless correct?


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Two fires that happened in that valley started by homeless correct?


The original Alameda fire, the one that took out over 2000 homes and several hundred businesses remains unsolved. There was a secondary fire started by some fucktard (not sure homeless or not) during the original fire that did a bit more damage. He's sentenced and hopefully getting buggered. We have a beautiful Greenway path on a nasty creek running for about 20 miles through the valley that's a haven for illegal camping and campfires... aka homeless mecca. My guess is at least 100 fires of various sizes have been attributed to this in the last few years. There has been a sickening lack of code enforcement to deal with the problem and it's still a big issue. I find it ironic that the people who actually pay for public services won't go near the Greenway anymore. Wife ran and biked there solo for years, not a chance now. Just fucking sad


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks HSguy. Interesting article. Glad he's caught.
When was the Almeda (alameda) you referred to? I dont recall any recent (10-15 yrs) burns at Almeda park above graves creek.
We went up mule creek above RRR this spring for a hike. Real scenic! is that the greenway you are talking about?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

__





Bear Creek Greenway Map and Brochure






jacksoncountyor.org


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

oarframe said:


> Thanks HSguy. Interesting article. Glad he's caught.
> When was the Almeda (alameda) you referred to? I dont recall any recent (10-15 yrs) burns at Almeda park above graves creek.
> We went up mule creek above RRR this spring for a hike. Real scenic! is that the greenway you are talking about?


It was early Sept, 2020
It was just called the Almeda fire.
Started just north of Ashland, burned to the south end of Medford.
Devastating.

Search Google images: Almeda fire


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

oarframe said:


> Thanks HSguy. Interesting article. Glad he's caught.
> When was the Almeda (alameda) you referred to? I dont recall any recent (10-15 yrs) burns at Almeda park above graves creek.
> We went up mule creek above RRR this spring for a hike. Real scenic! is that the greenway you are talking about?


What Ben and WWE said on Almeda fire and bear crk greenway. I don't even want to think about what could have happened had the Marial fire blown up. Anyone whose been down the Lower knows how special it is, that area in paticular


----------

